# Firewall for Windows 2000



## heleneh (Dec 29, 2008)

Can someone recommend a (hopefully) free firewall for my much older IBM Thinkpad running Windows 2000? HOpefully something relatively lightweight?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Sygate Personal Firewall 5.6.2808*

It's lightweight and user-friendly and is the only one I use with the older 98SE/ME/2000 operating systems.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## heleneh (Dec 29, 2008)

I have installed, and am running it now! thank you !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

heleneh said:


> I have installed, and am running it now! thank you !


 :up:


----------



## MindDoctor (Sep 19, 2010)

I have tested every firewall known on the world-wide-web and I used Sygate firewall since Windows 95 on upto Windows XP Pro & Home with Sygagte 5.6 2808. (Used with Windows 2000 Server).

Fail to understand why they went out of business, light on resources, 100% leak proof, and simple to use, as it does not ask you every minute to allow or deny like many of the other firewalls do, especially "OnLine Armor".

There is no firewall out there that could get me to change.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree. It was light-weight and user-friendly and not aggressive and annoying like ZoneAlarm.

After Sygate was taken over by Symantec, further development of it cased to exist. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MindDoctor (Sep 19, 2010)

For those who feel 100% secure with Sygate Firewall, we have to be lucky that the software is still available for download. Appears to be just fine with no major R&D from Symantec. (They have enough problems with Nortons to be involved with a firwall).


----------

